# Resetting Keyless Works On 3133 Movements.



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I had to open up my Okeah today due to another problem with the chapter ring (now fixed thanks to superglue :bag: ). And once again I had a hard time putting the crown and stem back in. The damned things go into hour setting mode very easily so you end up with a watch that is setting the hands with the crown at 0 position and no way to wind it.

BUT there is a very easy way to reset the keyless works back into winding position. The following is a copy/past of ej0rge over at WUS which he kindly let me post here:

"I seem to have sorted out my poljot.

Here's what the lever in question looks like in the wrong position:










Take a sharpened pegwood (as shown) or a bamboo skewer, or whatever, and push in where my pegwood is pointed until it clicks.

Then it will look like this:










At this point, the movement should be put back in the case (if you are casing) or into a compatible movement holder with the gear side up. If you are casing up, this is a good time for the case to be in a case holder which is in a vise clamped to your workbench. Or the movement holder should be secured by a vise.

With the same bit of pegwood, hold the stem release button gently down while reinserting the stem. You needn't press it very firmly, but if you don't hold it down the lever will click into the wrong position again." (the underscore is mine because, like I said, it is very easy for the 3133 to get back into time setting mode. And if it does, you'll have to take the damn thing apart again because this isn't accessible once inside the case.

I probably should have posted this in the Tinkers Corner but somehow I think it might help more people right here on the Russian section.

Once again thanks to ej0rge for his permission of use! :thumbsup:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

As the new owner of a Strela, I have made a mental note of this very helpful piece of info. :notworthy: Cheers for that, :good:

Mike


----------

